# Greyladyes Mausoleum, Bursledon



## waley_bean (May 18, 2011)

The Mausoleum was built in 1911 for Captain Shaw Storey. The Shaw Storeys visited Elm Lodge (now Greyladyes) on their Honeymoon in 1872 and fell in love with the estate. They rented the estate until 1904 when Mrs Shaw Storey bought it. In January 1905 Captain Shaw died and was buried at Sarisbury. Later in 1910 Mrs Shaw Storey had her husband exhumed and brought to the Mausoleum. Unfortunately the coffin was too large to go inside so he was re-buried outside. The grave next to his is that of Emmeline Shaw Storey his wife, who died in 1937 aged 95. The whole estate was sold to a builder by her nephew in 1938 to pay death duties".

After falling into disuse, the Mausoleum and the site were restored by the combined efforts of Hampshire County Council and Itchen & Hamble Countryside Project. In 1998 the Trustees of Greyladyes Estate entered into a Licence Agreement, giving public access to the site in return for management of the land by Bursledon Parish Council.


----------



## Foxylady (May 18, 2011)

What a beautiful little mausoleum. Cheers for posting waley_bean...and welcome to DP, btw.


----------



## waley_bean (May 18, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 18, 2011)

Nice !!!!!!


----------



## scribble (May 18, 2011)

That's beautiful.


----------

